# Nicholson Bench



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Getting started*

Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


sounds like a good start


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


Getting ready to start mine also so I'll be very interesting in this blog. By the way, what does BORG mean?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


Love the look of the Nicholson. I'm planning on one myself, though I'm probably not going to angle the legs like Schwarz did. Not that it really matters, because any Nicholson is an awesome looking bench. Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


@Bsmith: BORG typically means Big Orange Retail Giant, but also gets to mean Big Old Retail Giant. Basically, any large home center like Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *Getting started*
> 
> Last night I started working on my workbench. I'm roughly following the Schwarz's plan from his workbench book (which I really enjoyed). I only had a few minutes between other projects but had time to sharpen my xcut panel saw and then xcut the legs and end braces from BORG 2×12's. Next will be to rip them down; I may need to sharpen my rip saw as well but at least it is a full length 5 ppi rip saw. The short xcut saw cuts well but a few more inches of length would make a big difference.


I accomplished a little more tonight making most of the rip cuts for the legs and stretchers. And yes, by BORG I meant Home Depot (Big Orange). I always assumed it was also a Star Trek allusion and is why I say it that way.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*A ripping workout*

I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.









It was quite a workout once you take into account that it was done like this.










I'm not sure if I need to sharpen my saw better, add some sloped gullets, or just start lifting weights but it seems like it should go faster. I think I'll try another sharpening before the next go if nother else it will take out a little of the set which seems a bit much to me.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


Yes the saw should run like in butter in that wood.
Go and sharpen sounds right.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


You are the man! I applaud your use of traditional methods to rip the material. It's gratifying to think back and know that you did the whole job with hand tools and muscle power. I find myself using hand tools whenever I can. Great job.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


One thing you might and I couldn't tell by the picture… did you have it plugged in? ;-) You are the man!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


This may be a stupid question but are you using a rip saw? A crosscut saw will definitely make you work harder ripping then crosscutting. I know the difference on my old tablesaw was a night and day difference when I started using a purpose built ripsaw for ripping, I assume it is the same for handsaws.

I spent yesterday evening in my shop planing some boards down for a box I am making, I can really appreciate the amount of work you are doing to get your stretchers and legs to dimension!


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


It is a 5pp rip saw. I picked it up for about $5 it is an old Disston. I sharpened it up with 0 rake but didn't have a proper file, only a Harbor Frieght job. I'm not sure if the quality of the file could be the issue but I plan to resharpen it with a good file and about 20degrees of slope to the gullets next time around and see what it does.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


Many years ago I was in charge of a work crew using two man crosscut saws and we'd oil or wax the blades to get them to slice through the wood faster…maybe you could wax the blade?


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


I know this comment is a bit delayed, but if you filed (cut) the teeth after jointing and didn't go back with a finer file to remove the mill marks, you didn't sharpen the saw, you just have even height dull saw teeth. Kind of like a steak knife instead of a razor blade. if the blade isn't tracking or it's binding on the cut, it's time to add some set.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


Norm,

It's never too late and thanks for the tip. I did use a cheap file to shape the teeth and I think touching it up with a higher quality saw file may make a big difference. I am planning to do that and if it still doesn't cut like I want I will try adding some slope to the gullets to see if I can further improve the cut. The saw tracks well and doesn't bind at all. I actually think some further sharpening to reduce the set may improve the saws function as well.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *A ripping workout*
> 
> I worked on the bench some more tonight by ripping the legs and stretchers to width. I doesn't look like much but here is my pile of finished work.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a fine toothed file and follow up with a gentle stroke or two on each tooth. Just enough to remove the mill marks left after shaping the teeth. the saw should be sharp enough that if you gently rest your hand on the blade that it will grab instantly and feel like sharp knives. If your saw tracks straight (test a cut with your eyes closed by Drawing a straight line on a scrap board and cut without peaking so you don't compensate for drift) and your kerf isn't too wide, I wouldn't change your set.

You are going to look like pop eye after this bench


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Legs Ready*

Tonight I finished getting all the legs ready for joinery. I started by flatting one face and taking out any twist. Some of the boards were pretty bad. The second face was then planed parallel to the first by marking the thickness. I don't have much of a bench now (hence the build) and working the edges is difficult. I have better luck doing that after the glueup.








After all 8 pieces were flatt on the faces they were glued together. Because the widths were not all the same I found the drawknife to make quick work of removing the bulk of the waste on the edges.








After the drawknife my #5 continued hogging off wood.









Checking for square as I worked help bring things in order.









And once it was close the #8 finishes things off. There is still some tearout but I'm not going to fuss with it on a workbench.










Finally I have four finished legs.








And I am now working on bringing the stretchers to 4S


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *Legs Ready*
> 
> Tonight I finished getting all the legs ready for joinery. I started by flatting one face and taking out any twist. Some of the boards were pretty bad. The second face was then planed parallel to the first by marking the thickness. I don't have much of a bench now (hence the build) and working the edges is difficult. I have better luck doing that after the glueup.
> 
> ...


Looking good.
Nothing like swinging that drawknife.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *Legs Ready*
> 
> Tonight I finished getting all the legs ready for joinery. I started by flatting one face and taking out any twist. Some of the boards were pretty bad. The second face was then planed parallel to the first by marking the thickness. I don't have much of a bench now (hence the build) and working the edges is difficult. I have better luck doing that after the glueup.
> 
> ...


Wow that's funny. When I looked at the picture of the winding sticks I started lowering my head so I could check better how flat that wood was…then I realized my pc is not 3D. Nice work. It's always fun to watch another galoot play/work.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *Legs Ready*
> 
> Tonight I finished getting all the legs ready for joinery. I started by flatting one face and taking out any twist. Some of the boards were pretty bad. The second face was then planed parallel to the first by marking the thickness. I don't have much of a bench now (hence the build) and working the edges is difficult. I have better luck doing that after the glueup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments, Mafe you are right about the drawknife I just started using one for the first time and it is my new favorite tool! RG thanks for the compliment that is the first time I know of being refered to as a galoot and I like it!


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*A short stop along the way*

Last night my frustration of trying to build a bench without a bench peaked. I have several nails driven into my current bench (just a piece of plywood on some shelves) that act as planing stops. They have bent over and several times the work jumped over them and scooted over the top damaging the bottom side. I decided to fix this issue before I did some serious damage to something. With my new drawknife and spokeshave I knocked out a few one inch tapered pegs and but a few holes in my bench with the brace and bit. The holes were backed by some glued on scraps of 2×4 and drilled through as well.









I used the bit to scribe the circle and shaved down to it.









By tapering the pegs a little they are fiction fit for both taller work









and shorter work.









Adjusting the hight is a matter of tapping the pegs with a mallet and they can be knocked flush to be out of the way. I really wish I had done this sooner as it makes a big difference particularly with wider work.


----------



## SamuelP (Feb 26, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *A short stop along the way*
> 
> Last night my frustration of trying to build a bench without a bench peaked. I have several nails driven into my current bench (just a piece of plywood on some shelves) that act as planing stops. They have bent over and several times the work jumped over them and scooted over the top damaging the bottom side. I decided to fix this issue before I did some serious damage to something. With my new drawknife and spokeshave I knocked out a few one inch tapered pegs and but a few holes in my bench with the brace and bit. The holes were backed by some glued on scraps of 2×4 and drilled through as well.
> 
> ...


Frustration is appreciated. Nice way to focus it in a positive way.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *A short stop along the way*
> 
> Last night my frustration of trying to build a bench without a bench peaked. I have several nails driven into my current bench (just a piece of plywood on some shelves) that act as planing stops. They have bent over and several times the work jumped over them and scooted over the top damaging the bottom side. I decided to fix this issue before I did some serious damage to something. With my new drawknife and spokeshave I knocked out a few one inch tapered pegs and but a few holes in my bench with the brace and bit. The holes were backed by some glued on scraps of 2×4 and drilled through as well.
> 
> ...


Working benchless for a while really does force you to come up with some good solutions.

great job here.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *A short stop along the way*
> 
> Last night my frustration of trying to build a bench without a bench peaked. I have several nails driven into my current bench (just a piece of plywood on some shelves) that act as planing stops. They have bent over and several times the work jumped over them and scooted over the top damaging the bottom side. I decided to fix this issue before I did some serious damage to something. With my new drawknife and spokeshave I knocked out a few one inch tapered pegs and but a few holes in my bench with the brace and bit. The holes were backed by some glued on scraps of 2×4 and drilled through as well.
> 
> ...


been there done that. Good recovery. I used a 3/4×4 x 30 board clamped on bothe ends as a planing stop.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*On a roll*

After I stopped working on my bench to build the planing stops I thought about some other things that needed to be done to move my project along quicker. I've been thinking about sharpening my rip saw again but have stalled it in my desire to work on the bench. Last night I found a finer file I picked up from Lie-Nielsen and touched up the saw. As I worked I could see that there were some area's that I needed the work and as soon as I finished I gave it a test run. It melted through the 2" pine with no problem and vastly improved my sawing. In light of that today's project is to take my jack plane iron to work so I can grind a curve into it and then tonight sharpen and hone it and the jointer blades.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *On a roll*
> 
> After I stopped working on my bench to build the planing stops I thought about some other things that needed to be done to move my project along quicker. I've been thinking about sharpening my rip saw again but have stalled it in my desire to work on the bench. Last night I found a finer file I picked up from Lie-Nielsen and touched up the saw. As I worked I could see that there were some area's that I needed the work and as soon as I finished I gave it a test run. It melted through the 2" pine with no problem and vastly improved my sawing. In light of that today's project is to take my jack plane iron to work so I can grind a curve into it and then tonight sharpen and hone it and the jointer blades.


A quick go at sharpening makes all the difference in the world.

Towards the finish line of a project I do a second go over all my tools so in that last stage everything I could reach for is raxor sharp.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

mpmitche said:


> *On a roll*
> 
> After I stopped working on my bench to build the planing stops I thought about some other things that needed to be done to move my project along quicker. I've been thinking about sharpening my rip saw again but have stalled it in my desire to work on the bench. Last night I found a finer file I picked up from Lie-Nielsen and touched up the saw. As I worked I could see that there were some area's that I needed the work and as soon as I finished I gave it a test run. It melted through the 2" pine with no problem and vastly improved my sawing. In light of that today's project is to take my jack plane iron to work so I can grind a curve into it and then tonight sharpen and hone it and the jointer blades.


Sweet!


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Tenons*

I've finished squaring the upper and lower stretchers for the legs and have been cutting the tenons using my favorite method. I cut the shoulders with a saw and then rive out the tenons to the gauge lines. After riving them any lumps are evened out with my rabbate plane.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Mortising*

I finished up the mortising on the legs. They were done by boring holes with a brace and 3/4" bit









And then finished square with a 3/4" chisel.










Dry fitting the tenons and checking for square and a good fit.










And then dry assembly of the legs (2 pair).


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *Mortising*
> 
> I finished up the mortising on the legs. They were done by boring holes with a brace and 3/4" bit
> 
> ...


Looking good, man! Keep it up, there's a bench in there waiting for you!


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Drawbore!*

Drawboring is one of my favorite activities in the woodshop. There is an element of danger to it I guess. Once the holes are drilled (the tenon holes about 3/32 offset from the mortise holes) I line all my parts up. This time I cut the 3/8" pegs from a dowel instead of making my own and widdled one end on each peg down to about a 1/4".










Once everything is ready (glue optional but I went ahead and used it this time) I glue up the tenons and assemble the joints.










Once the pegs are driven in and cut flush it looks like this.










And two.










And finally when drawboring goes wrong. My bit was not long enough to bore all the way through the leg so I left the pegs half blind. This particular peg was struck one too many times a little too hard and blew out the back of the leg. There are two pegs and glue in this joint so I think it is strong enough but still embarrasing.


----------



## IrishWoodworker (Mar 28, 2007)

mpmitche said:


> *Drawbore!*
> 
> Drawboring is one of my favorite activities in the woodshop. There is an element of danger to it I guess. Once the holes are drilled (the tenon holes about 3/32 offset from the mortise holes) I line all my parts up. This time I cut the 3/8" pegs from a dowel instead of making my own and widdled one end on each peg down to about a 1/4".
> 
> ...


Nothing to be ashamed by friend….our entire galaxy is filled with imperfection….the whole of the beauty out weights the blemish…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *Drawbore!*
> 
> Drawboring is one of my favorite activities in the woodshop. There is an element of danger to it I guess. Once the holes are drilled (the tenon holes about 3/32 offset from the mortise holes) I line all my parts up. This time I cut the 3/8" pegs from a dowel instead of making my own and widdled one end on each peg down to about a 1/4".
> 
> ...


Embarrasing no learning!
I have almost always a faliure on all the projects I do somewhere, that is learning and a gift.
It looks good.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Boring Aprons, and getting her on her feet.*

Now that the legs are done I was able to 4S the aprons (I cheated and borrowed a planner from a friend) and then drill the holes on the front Apron.









I glued and screwed the apron as was suggested in the Schwarz's book that I am building this after.










And here it is with both aprons on and lifted onto her feet.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *Boring Aprons, and getting her on her feet.*
> 
> Now that the legs are done I was able to 4S the aprons (I cheated and borrowed a planner from a friend) and then drill the holes on the front Apron.
> 
> ...


Wauu now it is looking like a bench.
Look forward to see it done.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *Boring Aprons, and getting her on her feet.*
> 
> Now that the legs are done I was able to 4S the aprons (I cheated and borrowed a planner from a friend) and then drill the holes on the front Apron.
> 
> ...


Thanks for following the posts mafe. I can't wait to be finished. This week something came up at work and I had to travel to your neck of the woods. The same continent anyway; I'm in Rheinfelden Germany just off the Swiss boarder for a few days while my bench project is at an idle. It is beautiful here though and the wine is excellent.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *Boring Aprons, and getting her on her feet.*
> 
> Now that the legs are done I was able to 4S the aprons (I cheated and borrowed a planner from a friend) and then drill the holes on the front Apron.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a fine trade, wine and a beautiful place.
The bench can easy wait!
Have a nice time,
Mads


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *Boring Aprons, and getting her on her feet.*
> 
> Now that the legs are done I was able to 4S the aprons (I cheated and borrowed a planner from a friend) and then drill the holes on the front Apron.
> 
> ...


Just got caught back up. Wonderful build. This bench intrigues me and mystfies me more than any other style. I may have to build one just to figure them out.

The picture of you using the end assemblies as sawhorses is great.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*The Top*

Over the last few days I was able to get the top on my bench mostly complete. I started by working one face of the boards with a jack plane to remove twist and flatten the boards. I broke down and dressed the second side with a power planner I borrowed from a friend.










Once all the boards were dressed I laid them out on the table and planned the edges square and put a little spring in the boards.










The spring allowed me to clamp up the assembly with only one clamp as I don't have nearly enough of these in my shop.










The top then had to be ripped to width which was a little bit of a trick where I actually kneeled on the top while I ripped the lenght.










Here is the top in place but I can't attach it just yet.










There will be a wagon vise in this top so an area had to be cut out of the top. I don't have a bowsaw that can reach in there so it was chopped out like dovetails.










Here it is removed and ready.










One last thing to do before the top is attached is to cut some dado's for the crossmember that will later support the mechanism for the wagon vise.










Now just a little clean up and the top can be attached and then the edges planned flush to the approns.


----------



## tsangell (Jan 10, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *The Top*
> 
> Over the last few days I was able to get the top on my bench mostly complete. I started by working one face of the boards with a jack plane to remove twist and flatten the boards. I broke down and dressed the second side with a power planner I borrowed from a friend.
> 
> ...


Now that is a spring joint. Well executed!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

mpmitche said:


> *The Top*
> 
> Over the last few days I was able to get the top on my bench mostly complete. I started by working one face of the boards with a jack plane to remove twist and flatten the boards. I broke down and dressed the second side with a power planner I borrowed from a friend.
> 
> ...


Looking good. This beast is going to serve you well.


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

*Almost finished leg vise*



















I've been using my bench for months now but never finished shaping the leg vise. I am working on a pin for the parrallel guide and decided I needed to shape the vise to prevent it from damaging the pin. Tonight I finished up all the shaping and got it mostly planned smooth.

Who knows another year from now I might even get that wagon wheel vise installed.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mpmitche said:


> *Almost finished leg vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a beautiful leg it is!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mpmitche (Apr 2, 2010)

mpmitche said:


> *Almost finished leg vise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mads!


----------

